# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  8 фраз, которые способны убить любые отношения.

## Irina

*СЕРЬЕЗНЫЕ ОТНОШЕНИЯ МУЖЧИНЫ И ЖЕНЩИНЫ И 8 ФРАЗ, КОТОРЫЕ ИХ УБИВАЮТ*


В любовных отношениях мы все за что-то боремся. Кто-то за кусок одеяла, кто-то — за более лакомый кусочек в тарелке, кто-то — за время и внимание любимого. Другое дело, как мы это делаем — честно ли? Итак, избегайте употреблять эти восемь фраз в общении с партнером и Вы ещё на один шаг приблизитесь к Счастью.

*1. Мы должны расстаться.* Как я понимаю — это конец! Серьезные отношения мужчины и женщины предполагают их долгосрочность, постоянство и незыблемость. Если после первого критического замечания мужа по поводу недостаточно прожаренного мяса ты срываешься с катушек и собираешься подавать на развод — то это не здорово и не серьезно, и не по-взрослому. Ты ведь не увольняешься с работы, когда твой начальник критикует твой отчет? Так почему же вместо решения конфликта, поиска компромисса, признания своей вины, если она действительно есть, попыток понять позицию супруга, ты сразу же прибегаешь к столь радикальному и заметь — весьма манипулятивному — методу? Ведь на самом деле, когда партнеры угрожают друг другу расставанием, они обычно о нем не думают, а просто таким образом поднимают свою ценность в глазах любимого, шантажируют его своей значимость. Но это не зер гут — ведь на подсознании у твоей половины, да и у тебя тоже, закрепляется эта мысль — мысль, что вы неизбежно расстанетесь. И он может спокойно снести твои 500 угроз, а на 501-вой просто соберет вещи и съедет. Ты этого добиваешься? В критической ситуации просто возьми паузу или отстаивай свою точку зрения, учись за себя постоять, но не перечеркивай одним движением языка 20 лет счастливой семейной жизни.

*
2. Ну почему ты не такой, как мой бывший? Или почему ты ведешь себя так, как мой бывший?* У каждого из нас есть прошлое, в котором есть человек, который для нас много значил. И тот человек оставил след в твоей душе и привычках — ты что-то приемлешь в отношениях, а что-то терпеть не можешь. Но при этом ты забываешь, что твой настоящий парень — уникален и не имеет ничего с твоим бывшим, он — особенный, другой, не такой. Перестань его сравнивать с бывшим — это очень неприятно. Тебе было бы приятно, если бы он постоянно сравнивал тебя со своими прошлыми девчонками и тыкал их привычками тебе в лицо? Нет. Вот и ты этого не делай. Ведь раз твой бывший парень остался в прошлом, а не сейчас с тобой, значит, у тебя были на это веские причины. Не забывай об этом. А просто чаще говори своему любимому, что ты чувствуешь, когда он делает то-то и то-то, и как тебе бы хотелось, чтобы он поступал. Не бойся говорить о том, чего хочешь, но не поминай прошлого — его уже не вернуть, а настоящее и будущее очень даже можно разрушить.


*3. Я очень устал на работе, поэтому не буду тебе помогать.* Чаще всего эту фразу можно услышать от мужчин. Но в наш век, когда женщины и мужчины работают одинаково много, твоя усталость не может служить оправданием твоей лени и бездействию. Ведь твоя любимая тоже измождена, устала, у неё больше нет сил. Но она идет на кухню и готовит. Сервирует стол и подает еду, моет её и убирает. Делает с детьми домашнее задание. Выслушивает твои жалобы. И это все требует энергии и сил. А она тоже работает. Поэтому помогай своей жене по дому — убирай за собой мозги, забирай детей из детского садика и покупай продукты. А если ты действительно очень сильно устал, сначала немного отдохни, а затем — помоги. А лучше сразу быстренько выполни, что от тебя требуется — и тогда уже можно на диван.


*4. Да ладно! Чего там! Пустяки...* Если жена попросила тебя покормить пса, но ты за три часа так и не сподобился накормить зверюшку, а в ответ на упреки просто отмахиваешься, не жди, что ваши отношения расцветут пышным цветом любви и взаимопонимия. Если ты игнорируешь партнершу, она тоже будет игнорировать тебя — сознательно ли, подсознательно. А когда твоих ошибок накопится очень много — жди эскалацию конфликта — мощную истерику с выяснением отношений и определением твоего места в жизни любимой. И при этом постарайся не удивляться — ты сам довел ситуацию до ручку своей халатностью и равнодушием. Серьезные отношения женщины и мужчины предполагают взаимную ответственность партнеров. То если ты претендуешь на то, чтобы твоя жена выполняла определенные обязанности, она вправе претендовать, что ты тоже будешь выполнять свои, определенные обязанности. По принципу нет обязанностей без прав и нет прав без обязанностей — одно без другого не существует в этой жизни, главным её признаком является двустороннее, взаимное движение навстречу.


*5. Делай, как я говорю, а не то, что я делаю!* Согласитесь, это достаточно распространенная ситуация, когда муж требует от жены идеального порядка на кухне, а сам неделями не выносит мусор. Если он еще при этом погоняет любимую, упрекает её, а сам не делает того, что должен, то, как вы думаете, долго ли это все продлится?


*6. Ты — плохой любовник (любовница)* В супружеской жизни не редкость, когда надежда на яркий и запоминающийся секс не оправдывается, когда вместо искр из глаз в постели вылетают искры оскорблений и обвинений партнера «не в способности меня удовлетворить». И на самом деле любовная неудача, когда что-то не получилось или получилось не настолько феерично, как хотелось, - это не страшно. Ведь на самом деле то, что происходит с нами — это всего 10% нашей жизни, но то, как мы к этому относимся — это уже 90% реальности. А потому ко всему можно отнестись с юмором, списать на усталость, плохое самочувствие, не настроенность на секс. А можно начать ругать любимого и поносить его. И это — самый плохой вариант развития ситуации, ведь даже если потом ты извинишься, твои слова засядут в его подсознании и он начнет подсознательно, невольно оправдывать все твои самые нелестные характеристики в свой адрес. При этом партнер может захотеть реабилитироваться, перестать чувствовать себя лузером, а значит — начнет ходить налево, где, скорее всего, будет чувствовать себя орлом, а не общипанным цыпленком. Поэтому попробуй быть менее эгоистичной и более чувствующей партнера личностью. Не оскорбляй, а вдохновляй. Иногда лучше отложить секс до лучших времен, чем пытаться выдавить из себя тех эмоций, которых в вас сейчас просто нет.


*7. Ты так и не изменился! Или: Каким ты был, таким ты и остался!* На самом деле изначально идея переделать любовника под себя — не самая удачная. Поэтому «бачылы очи, що купувалы, тепер ижьте, хоч повылазьте». Но еще хуже, если кто-то один из партнеров меняется, а другой — нет. Поэтому куда лучше с самого начала проинформировать любимую, что ты как не опускал крышку унитаза, так и не собираешься опускать её в будущем — пусть и не надеется, что ты изменишься, и что ты как пил каждый вечер водку, так и будешь хлебать её дальше, чем говорить общую фразу «Я никогда не изменюсь — принимай меня таким, какой уж я есть» - эффективнее с самого начала перечислить все свои недостатки, чтобы потом не было претензий. Или грамотно обоснуй, почему ты не можешь измениться, или не хочешь. Либо же попытайся стать другим ради любимого человека — ведь настощая любовь способна творить чудеса!


*8. Отстань!* Когда от тебя отмахиваются, как от назойливой мухи, это крайне неприятно. Но когда с тобой постоянно не желают общаться — это уже катастрофа. Ведь взаимодействие и общение, разговоры по душам, обсуждения являются неотъемлемой частью отношений мужчины и женщины! Их главной составляющей. Поэтому крайне важно, чтобы вы внимательно выслушивали то, что вам говорит любимый человек. Тогда и он будет выслушивать вас. Не отделывайтесь фразами типа «Отстань!», «Хорошо», «Нет проблем», «Ладно» - эти безликие и равнодушные отговорки отдаляют вас друг от друга сильнее, чем тысячи километров. Если вы или ваш партнер возьмете привычку душить общение на корню, то ваши отношения лишатся необходимой близости, интимности, доверия, что приведет в конечном итоге к разрыву или изменам. Поэтому прежде чем пользоваться данными «отмазками», сто раз подумайте, а может быть, лучше напрячься ради любви, чем потом страдать от одиночества?

Автор: Ольга Григорян

источник maniwoman.ru

----------

